# Re-railing 1:1



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason, I had forgotten about using blocks of wood to get wheels back on the track.


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d45_1297011198

And here I was saving them for the fire....

Fil


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Everytime I've rerailed equipment the MOW forces always use wood chunks. It's actually a hard process for a hogger. I just love it when the MOW crew tells you to strech ahead 2 inches. It takes a lot of skill to move just a little bit. In fact last month I got to rerail 2 Dash 9 locomotives with 3 other Dash 9's. It was really fun.







For one any GE takes forever to load. So by throttling up to about 4 notch and slowly releasing the locomotive brakes to about 40 pounds I was able to creep the power along. It's fun but stressfull! Plus it normally pays pretty good too!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

In the 12 years I've been on Rail Ops at the B&O Museum we've had 4 or 5 minor derailments. Whenever it happens we head for the blocks and joint bars. Only once did we have to call a crane and that was when a GP30 derailed over the frog of a switch. The last one we had I had to be the lead man on the ground and run the locomotive, running back and forth between the cab and under the steps to adjust the blocking.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 06 Feb 2011 08:18 PM 
Everytime I've rerailed equipment the MOW forces always use wood chunks. It's actually a hard process for a hogger. I just love it when the MOW crew tells you to strech ahead 2 inches. It takes a lot of skill to move just a little bit. In fact last month I got to rerail 2 Dash 9 locomotives with 3 other Dash 9's. It was really fun.







For one any GE takes forever to load. So by throttling up to about 4 notch and slowly releasing the locomotive brakes to about 40 pounds I was able to creep the power along. It's fun but stressfull! Plus it normally pays pretty good too!









I'll second the comments about using a GE engine to do fine work. It's nearly impossible, especially with those EPIC failures - electronic brakes (pun intended). Moving a couple inches is a challenge with the best of equipment, but when both the throttle and brake are essentially on or off, with little finesse, it will put a few gray hairs on an engineer's head. I can only imagine what the MOW crew is saying back there!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy dose that bring back memories, when you are out re railing you use anything you can find.
Blocks, tie plates, spring planks, frogs.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone in my 7.5" gauge club that works for the FEC as an engineer told me this "Whats the last 2 letters in garbage?" lol 

He has a bunch of really funny stories while on the mainline also. (but I wont tell them due to throwing topic off) 

Andrew


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Typical Operating department move, drag the cars forever tear up more track and then say da put some blocks between the rails but then that did not work for them so they just drug the car to the crossing. Back when I was RRing we use rerailing frogs and wood blocks. I always carried blocks in my hi-rail and also Re railing frog. Re gageing track was not fun and I'll garrentee if the operating dept had to repair the track they would not have tore up as much either. Later RJD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 06 Feb 2011 09:29 PM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 06 Feb 2011 08:18 PM 
Everytime I've rerailed equipment the MOW forces always use wood chunks. It's actually a hard process for a hogger. I just love it when the MOW crew tells you to strech ahead 2 inches. It takes a lot of skill to move just a little bit. In fact last month I got to rerail 2 Dash 9 locomotives with 3 other Dash 9's. It was really fun.







For one any GE takes forever to load. So by throttling up to about 4 notch and slowly releasing the locomotive brakes to about 40 pounds I was able to creep the power along. It's fun but stressfull! Plus it normally pays pretty good too!









I'll second the comments about using a GE engine to do fine work. It's nearly impossible, especially with those EPIC failures - electronic brakes (pun intended). Moving a couple inches is a challenge with the best of equipment, but when both the throttle and brake are essentially on or off, with little finesse, it will put a few gray hairs on an engineer's head. I can only imagine what the MOW crew is saying back there! 

I always love it when they tell you to move 2 inches and you looking at the ground and even before you throttle up their yelling at you to move, and then once you start moving they scream at you to stop! This last derailment I cleaned up was fairly easy as the 2 locomotives when through a switch point derail. The leader was on the ground completely, but the second unit still was sitting on the derail. (Oh ya I just finally got paid for working that day too. BUT that's a completely different topic) Speaking of GE's I'm just waiting for RR's to deciede to start switching with GE's. Oh what fun that will be!


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got a good friend that works for UP in Denver. Fuel track foreman! 
He's one who will tell you about how BAD the GE power is! 
And some of the experiences he's had with 'em. And the people that work for 
GE as well. Asked one GE rep, what GE meant: They guy stood proud, and said General Electric. 
Alan said, No, it means Guaranteed Employment!! He's got nothing but problems with GE stuff. 

Had another GE rep say Alan had NO idea what he was talking about, when a -9 was overheating etc... 
Alan then pointed out 2-3 Bright RED hand portals, as well as several dull red hand portals, where cyliders 
were firing wrong, too hot, wrong fuel ratio etc.... 

The things I've been told about GE.........


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

See also, my Rail Images album, of what should have been a quick, simple wheel replacement:

http://www.trainboard.com/railimages/showgallery.php?cat=2340

Lifted locomotive, to replace the #1 wheel set. Burned out traction motor.
Instead, when they lifted it again, the entire truck fell off!!
2 1/2 hours later.....The temporary axle was installed.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 07 Feb 2011 12:48 PM 
I'm just waiting for RR's to deciede to start switching with GE's. Oh what fun that will be!








Come work for NS.... We've been attempting to switch with them for years. Nothing like trying to switch with a lovely new EVO that refuses to load, and then refuses to stop loading, while trying to make up for it all with electronic brakes that go from released to full at the slightest provocation. Or, if you're more "old school" how about a work train, loading ballast (where you have to respot the entire train over and over in 15' increments) using only a single Dash-8 for power, and then run long hood out on a desktop control stand for 20+ miles before you can get to a wye to turn the bright blue hunk of junk.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL Sounds like fun!









Check this out in the file of crazy railroad decisions.










The NS unit is running southbound on the Amtrack Cascades after thier power went dead!


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Class 1 RRing is way too fast for me, but come to the B&O where we switch link and pin on occasion with a GP-7 (you want to talk about slow loading). Fortunately the B&O didn't like GE's so we don't have a single operating one on the property.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought that Amtrak's Cascades power usually faced south like Sound Transit's power. Yet, here's the Cascades running along St. Helens Ave. in NW Portland with the F59 very clearly on the north end of the train. As an aside, I saw the Empire Builder roll by about 5 hours late last week with a Dash 9 on the point.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 19 Feb 2011 08:36 PM 
I thought that Amtrak's Cascades power usually faced south like Sound Transit's power. Yet, here's the Cascades running along St. Helens Ave. in NW Portland with the F59 very clearly on the north end of the train. As an aside, I saw the Empire Builder roll by about 5 hours late last week with a Dash 9 on the point. 
The Cascade normally has one F59 on the point (I forget which end) and then the other end has a head end unit (also a F59), that has nothing but concrete weight. The cab car controls the other unit just like a traditional cab car in commuter service, except that it's a regular locomotive body.


----------

